# Return from QT, Big Bully Issue



## Cyndi (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently recovered a goldfish from constipation induced dropsy. He was in a hospital tank for two weeks. Today, I returned him to the regular tank with his two other goldfish buddies. Unfortunately, they got used to him being gone! They have been chasing him around the tank for 5 hours and nipping at him. They were a happy three-some with no bullying or territorial issues before I took the sick guy out, so I don't think over crowding in an issue.

I'm afraid that the stress of bullying is going to make him sick again. I don't have any other tanks that I can use on a long-term basis. 

Any advice?

20 gal
bubble eye 3 inches
bubble eye 2 inches
ranchu 2 inches

(These lengths do not include tails)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

As fish get bigger in the same size tank, territorial issues always get worse, never better. You can't use the tradition screens like plastic plants because they could poke those eyes, and live plants will just get eaten. Chicago is a bit cold for a pond on the roof.


----------

